# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Aguas Marinas >  Cuando Neptuno (o Poseidón) se cabrea

## Luján

Hola!

Me han pasado este vídeo que muestra cómo se pone el mar cuando Neptuno (o Poseidón) se cabrea.




En pantalla grande: http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=T4FIS1FnOQg


PD: No sé si me gustaría estar en ese faro o en la fragata.  :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Si ven ese mar los surfistas... se monta allí una concentración a nivel mundial en tiempo récord  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Desde la antena del radar de la fragata, se tienen que sacar unas fotos aco**nantes  :EEK!:

----------


## ben-amar

Hay que tener 2 pares para estar en barco cuando el tipejo de la mitologia esta mosca, eh  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## perdiguera

A mi me hubiese gustado ser el cámara.
Porque sé que volví.

----------


## suer

En dos palabras, impresionante, alucinante. Bueno, se podrían poner muchas palabras más.

Con ese mar es posible hacer una partidita de parchís o de ajedrez?

----------


## embalses al 100%

:EEK!:  :EEK!: 
¡¡Impresioanante!!
Con ese mar lo suyo es jugar a la petanca.

----------

